# Making an anti-fatigue platform for lathe/mill



## wallyw (May 17, 2014)

Hope you find this useful:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5w0Ol_yQBM

Semper Fi,

WallyW


----------



## British Steel (Jun 28, 2014)

This side of the pond we call the "duckboards"...

Good though, chips and coolant fall through the gaps, but so do small parts, drills, insert screws, in among the swarf, chips and gunge...

The Early Learning Centre sell interlocking dense foam mats, with inset letters, numbers and cartoon animals, they're decorative, work pretty well and a stack of them will only be £10 or so at a carboot sale


----------

